# Excel Makro für Bondrucker



## satfreaky (25. März 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich würde gerne ein Makro erstellen der direkt über meinem Bondrucker druckt. Das Problem ist das Makro muss nur bestimmte zeilen zusammenfassen also nicht alles drucken. Habe schon einige Makros versucht aber irgendwie komm ich nicht dahinter.

Beispiel:
Habe eine Tabelle diese diese Atribute enthält Beschreibung, Artikel,  MWST, Preis, Menge, Gesamtpreis . Der Bon soll nur Artikel Menge und Gesamtpreis enthalten. Wie kann ich da vorgehen? 

Freue mich über jede hilfe .


----------

